# Туберкулёз шейного отдела позвоночника



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Июл 2006)

Наблюдение случая диагностики туберкулёза шейного отдела в нашей клинике .


----------



## Helen (11 Июл 2006)

*Туберкулёз шейного отдела п-ка*

Игорь, очень интересный случай! Скажите, у этого больного уже на фоне туберкулеза легких (и других органов) развился туберкулез шейного отдела позвоночника? Если да, то какой период времени прошел до поражения позвоночника туберкулезом? И какова была дальнейшая тактика?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Июл 2006)

*Туберкулёз шейного отдела п-ка*

В том-то весь и фокус, что никаких жалоб со стороны лёгких больной не предъявлял!!!! Ни кашель, ни потливость, ни субфибрилитет, ничего не было...

К нам попал с предварительным диагнозом цервикаго. После МРТ отправлен к фтизиатрам и больше не возвращался.

Вот такие бывают чудеса в решете...

А еслибы кто-то решил полечить такого больного без снимкка??? Массаж, а потом "подёргать" за голову.... Я думаю было бы очень невесело потом...


----------



## Helen (12 Июл 2006)

*Туберкулёз шейного отдела п-ка*

Действительно, уникальный случай… Впервые выявленный туберкулез – и именно в клинике вертебрологии, с локализацией в позвоночнике – не встречала ранее такого.

Это все говорит о том, что не диагностированных хронических больных среди населения не мало, и скрининг на первичном звене даже по туберкулезу оставляет желать лучшего.

И, конечно, согласна с Вами, этот случай подтверждает, как может быть опасно непрофессионально подходить к лечению, без обследования, что встречается не редко.


----------

